# Pond 3-23-11



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

To windy to go offshore so i hit a friend of mine up to go fishing in her pond. Hasn't been fished in about 5 years. Very first cast and i caught a nice 3lb bass.From that point on it was on ALL day. About every other cast and we had a fish on. Not only along the banks but in the middle of it. Very windy but a great day. Kept 10 pan fish and 5 bass. Biggest caught was a 5 lber by Bardin. Great day


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish I could find some rarely fished private ponds like that.

Although I did well at Indigo on Eglin yesterday, kept 9 bluegill in the 8-11" range (Indigo minimum size limit to keep panfish is 8" and 24" for bass).


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I swear I can smell those fish fry'n!! 
Had access to a pond like that once & it ruined my bass fish'n everywhere else... If I can't get a strike every third cast, I lose interest!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE JOB! (lucky dawg!) i LOVE farm ponds


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

screwballl said:


> I wish I could find some rarely fished private ponds like that.
> 
> Although I did well at Indigo on Eglin yesterday, kept 9 bluegill in the 8-11" range (Indigo minimum size limit to keep panfish is 8" and 24" for bass).


That's a nice haul from Indigo. I've thrown everything but the kitchen sink at the bluegill there with no luck. Are you using live bait or lures?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

when i fished indigo the bream were about 8-10 inches off the bottom in the middle. ill have to check the rules but last time i went out there you were only allowed to keep one bream over 8 and 1 bass over 24.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The only bait I found that works at either Duck Pond or Indigo is basically catfish food, cut up cheap hot dogs or chicken skin/liver.

As for the limits, both Indigo and Duck have the same limits:
Minimum 8" to keep panfish, limit 10.
Minimum 24" to keep bass, limit 1.

These limits only apply to the ponds themselves, not the incoming or outgoing creek areas. There is the outflow creek below Indigo that goes below the road that usually has some decent sized warmouth. There used to be a good number of bass and bream but too many people fishing there, keeping everything they catch.

At the ponds I see some people keep whatever they catch in a short time and disappear quickly to avoid getting caught. This is pretty much why bass are almost non-existent in these 2 ponds. There are a few bass but the few that are caught, regardless of size are usually kept which really annoys me.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok ok ok it worked now you got me hungry! Good job on your catch!


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info screwball/jesse1378. I haven't used hotdogs in years but I used to have good luck with them. I'll try that next time.


----------

